# Modificar voltaje secundario de un transformador de microondas



## ricardo73 (Oct 9, 2008)

Hola. Tengo un transformador de un microondas de 900w a 110Vac de entrada. 
- Que corriente máxima seria posible sacarle a este transformador con un voltaje de 50+0+50 Vac ?
- Cuales serian los calculos necesarios o el procedimiento para realizar dicho conversion.? Incluyendo numero de vueltas y calibre del bobinado secundario.?
Anexo las fotos y medidas del transformador.
Agradezco la atensión que me puedan brindar para terminar mi proyecto.
Gracias.
Ricardo73


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 9, 2008)

Se calcularia con un programa como el de este post

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/calculo-transformadores-mediante-software-7841/


----------



## ricardo73 (Oct 9, 2008)

Fogonazo, Gracias por tu respuesta, pero te quiero hacer una pregunta, no se si conozcas estos transformadores, pero realmente segun las especificaciones que estan impresas en el transformador, la potencia es de 900w o no alcanzara esa potencia?


----------



## Elvis! (Oct 9, 2008)

Trbajando en condidionaes normales esa potencia existe..Tendrias que calcularla con respecto a las modificaciones que le vas a hacer


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2008)

Esa potencia del transformador es "Engañosa", ya que no se considera en uso continuo.
El microondas trabaja en ciclos temporizador de trabajo-pausa, así que el transformador solo suministra potencia algunos segundos y descansa otros segundos.
Si trabajara en modo continuo entregando los 900 W creo que se quemaría bastante rápido, igualmente es un buen transformador (Calidad) y si me pasas las medidas te puedo orientar sobre la capacidad real del transformador, que no es poca.


----------



## ricardo73 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hola Fogonazo. Muy amable por tus acertadas respuestas. Te comento que las medidas estan en el anexo pdf, que coloque al inicio de esta discusion. Serias tan amable de decirme con estas medidas cual es la capacidad real de este transformador ?. 
Gracias.
Ricardo.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 10, 2008)

Sabias que en un transformador la potencia en el primario es igual a la del secundario?   VpxIp=VsxIs , entonces creo que ya sabes cual es la corriente maxima del secundario.En funcion a eso elegis el cable para bobinar.


----------



## Nico17 (Oct 10, 2008)

Tengo entendido que en esos transformadores por cada vuelta que le bobines te da 1.2 o 1.5 voltios, asi que darias unas 39 vueltas, la toma central y las otras 39 vueltas. Es cosa de probar. Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2008)

Según el programa de calculo daría 720 W de potencia
Y el secundario tendria (Aproximadamente) 1,7 Volt-Espira


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 10, 2008)

Nico17 dijo:
			
		

> Tengo entendido que en esos transformadores por cada vuelta que le bobines te da 1.2 o 1.5 voltios, asi que darias unas 39 vueltas, la toma central y las otras 39 vueltas. Es cosa de probar. Saludos.



Eso que dicen de los volt por espira no es asi, depende de la cantidad de vueltas del primario... cosa que ninguno sabe a no ser que lo hallan hecho ustedes...asiq eso de decir cuanto es diria que esta de mas


----------

